# Windows 10 Update Faillure



## lacoppari (Apr 5, 2006)

My Dell PC running Windows 10 cannot be updated. Every time an attempt is made I get the error 0X8007000d. I use Kaspersky security and have tried to update with Kaspersky running as well as it paused. Either way I get the same error shown above. What should I do?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*How to Fix Windows 10 Update Error 0x8007000d*


----------



## lacoppari (Apr 5, 2006)

I've tried all that. Not all the commands in part 1 worked. In part 2 the troubleshooter did not find anything. In part 3 there was no record of anything installed today or yesterday when I tried several times each day. Part 4 was done. In part 5 there is no Mixed Reality on my computer.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I had a similar issue and I got around it with the Windows 10 Update Assistant. Since you've tried that and more, I'm out of ideas. The one time I had a similar issue with Windows 7, I ended up reinstalling Windows to get around it.


----------



## lacoppari (Apr 5, 2006)

Yes, I'm afraid I'll have to do that. Thanks.


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

You could try getting one-on-one help with your update problem at ...






Windows Update Forum Posting Instructions


Welcome to Sysnative's Windows Update forum. Here you may seek help and support for Windows Update errors, System File Checker (SFC) corruptions, DISM corruptions, Side by Side Configuration errors, System Service errors, and related errors, corruptions, and problems. These instructions apply...



www.sysnative.com





.... dependent on the problem this can sometimes take a while, so if you don't want to do that, then a less "destructive" alternative to a complete reinstall of Windows, is to perform a repair install ....









Repair Install Windows 10 with an In-place Upgrade


How to Do a Repair Install of Windows 10 with an In-place Upgrade




www.tenforums.com


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

My experience with difficult windows update issues has been that the repair install rarely fixes them. Usually, one of the previously suggested fixes is sufficient.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

One of the things I have done successfully is to "upgrade" the old. 

Windows 10 installation media is available from Microsoft here: Microsoft's free Media Creation Tool. Be sure to download the correct Windows 10 ISO and then double-click it to mount it as a virtual drive. (Or if you prefer, you can create a bootable USB flash drive, open that removable drive in File Explorer and double-click "Setup" to begin the process).

When it asks if you want to download updates, recommend selecting "Yes" to avoid potential problems.

When prompted what you want to keep --_[Important]_-- choose "*Keep personal files and apps*".

Now simply follow the prompts to finish setup.

After a couple restarts, you'll have a refreshed installation of Windows 10, with your programs, apps, and settings all intact.

--

Support.Microsoft.com > *Recovery options in Windows 10*


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

johnwill said:


> My experience with difficult windows update issues has been that the repair install rarely fixes them. Usually, one of the previously suggested fixes is sufficient.


I've had mixed results john, sometimes it has worked, sometimes not, I suggest it only as a less drastic action than a full reset.

If it works then it saves the OP from having to re-install a whole bunch of stuff, if it doesn't then all it's really cost him is some time and a little effort.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Makes sense, I'm just a pessimist.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

“You'll never find a rainbow if you're looking down”


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

Nowt wrong with pessimism, 9 out 10 times pessimism turns out to be realism.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Try telling my wife that.


----------



## lacoppari (Apr 5, 2006)

This is not working. I have put the attempts for updates on hold in the Setting area. I'll keep it there until I can get the person whom I've been using for years to fix this problem.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Date and KB # of last successful update?


----------



## lacoppari (Apr 5, 2006)

KB4023057 installed on 8/15/2021


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

So what's the problem? That's the last update except for those on the INSIDER program.


----------



## lacoppari (Apr 5, 2006)

The problem is that my PC downloads and attempts to install an upgrade whenever I start it up in the morning. The download part goes OK but the installation always fails. Meanwhile, while it attempts to do this my computer is very sluggish and rather infuriating. I go into the task manager and stop download attempts there.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I have to go, but now you've presented the problem properly and one of the others should be able to help. If not, I'll be back in 3-4 hours.


----------



## lacoppari (Apr 5, 2006)

OK, thank you.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Have you tried *Gary R*' suggestion yet?









Windows 10 Update Faillure


My Dell PC running Windows 10 cannot be updated. Every time an attempt is made I get the error 0X8007000d. I use Kaspersky security and have tried to update with Kaspersky running as well as it paused. Either way I get the same error shown above. What should I do?




www.techsupportforum.com


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

As per your new explanation, it seems you're logging into a temporary profile. Ring a bell?


----------



## lacoppari (Apr 5, 2006)

What is a temporary profile? Been logging the same way for the past few years. No, I have not tried Gary R's suggestion yet. I did not have the problem this morning because I set the PC to not update for several weeks.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

From: (c) 2007 Scottish Qualifications Authority
*Temporary user profile:* A temporary profile is issued any time that an error condition prevents a user profile from being loaded. Temporary profiles are deleted at the end of each session. Changes made by the user to their desktop settings and files are lost when the user logs off.
This is another reason to try Gary's suggestion. Sysnative is kind of our sister forum with trained Windows Update specialists.


----------



## lacoppari (Apr 5, 2006)

Unable to get registered at Sysnative. Probably closed for the holiday weekend. Will try Tuesday.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I just signed in. Maybe they were down for maintenance as it's a 24/7 site just like TSF.


----------



## lacoppari (Apr 5, 2006)

This is what I get when I attempt to register:

*Oops! We ran into some problems.*


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Hold on and I'll notify them.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

There's no problem at their end. They suggest trying a different browser or you might have a browser extension that's blocking the site. Try running it with no add-ons.


----------



## pbug56 (Sep 20, 2008)

Ever consider removing Kapersky?


----------



## Geekomatic (Jul 19, 2010)

lacoppari said:


> My Dell PC running Windows 10 cannot be updated. Every time an attempt is made I get the error 0X8007000d. I use Kaspersky security and have tried to update with Kaspersky running as well as it paused. Either way I get the same error shown above. What should I do?


Use Windows Offline Update

The documentation tab gives a complete run-down on how to use it. It's always worked whenever I've had to run it.

It might be best to activate the true, "Administrator" account to run it. You don't "have to", but in the event it's a privilege-thing going on, it won't hurt.


----------



## IASCRDL (Sep 7, 2021)

It's very simple.

Search for *Services *on ur *Taskbar Search, *then look for *Windows Update. *_Right Click_ on it and enable it (it will be shown us _Stopped_), after you've enabled it then it will show as _Running. _Now u can update ur Windows. 

Also, the other way to get to *Services *Is through *Control Panel. *(Control Panel > Administrative Tools > *Services*)

_Hopefully helped!_


----------



## lacoppari (Apr 5, 2006)

Under Services, Windows Update was shown as running. I'm going to give up on this. My computer does everything I want it to do (except bogging down when it tries to update) so I do not see that the ends justify the means of updating.


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

Updating is critical to the security of your computer, so if you're unable to update then you really do need to get it resolved, otherwise your machine will not be getting patched against the latest exploits, and since they are the ones most likely to be "doing the rounds", then you leave yourself vulnerable to contracting an infection.

Did you try posting for help at SysNative .... Windows Update Forum Posting Instructions .... the helpers there really are good at resolving update problems. Dependent on the problem it may take time to resolve, but it is worth persisting with.

I speak as someone who has used their services recently myself .... [SOLVED] - August Security Update failed to install


----------



## lacoppari (Apr 5, 2006)

I posted over the weekend but have not heard anything back. I also tried some of their software that one can download. It did not work. No report was generated. Below is what appeared. I posted on SysNative but have heard nothing.
SFCFix version 3.0.2.1 by niemiro.
Start time: 2021-09-05 14:33:02.317
Microsoft Windows 10 Build 19042 - amd64
Not using a script file.




AutoAnalysis::
SUMMARY: No corruptions were detected.
AutoAnalysis:: directive completed successfully.




Successfully processed all directives.



Failed to generate a complete zip file. Upload aborted.


SFCFix version 3.0.2.1 by niemiro has completed.
Currently storing 0 datablocks.
Finish time: 2021-09-05 14:48:57.106
----------------------EOF-----------------------


----------



## lacoppari (Apr 5, 2006)

pbug56 said:


> Ever consider removing Kapersky?


We've been using it for numerous years with no problems. Furthermore, I subscribe for 3 years at a time and just upped my subscription so I am not going to abandon it. Our laptop has no problems with updating. This PC never did before now.


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

The Windows Update forum at SysNative is almost always fairly busy, and as you might imagine, the number of helpers with the necessary skills is pretty limited, so you may have to wait a while before you get a reply.

SFCFix runs a number of tools in an attempt to fix things automatically, if they work it saves the helpers a lot of work, but if your system is sufficiently corrupted, these will not resolve things, and things will have to be resolved "manually".

Even though your log does not show much, you should post it anyway, as it may indicate more to your potential helper than it does to either you or I.


----------



## lacoppari (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks for advice. I posted the same results I posted here.


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

You're welcome. Let's hope you get a reply to your help topic at SysNative sooner rather than later.


----------

